# Share 2 TiVo's with multiple TVs



## lsitter (Dec 13, 2008)

I have two Series 3 HD TiVo's. I have eight TVs that my wife and I watch with regularity depending on which room we are in. Currently, our family room and home theater use the TiVo's while the rest of the TVs are connected to straight coax from the wall.

Comcast has informed me that I will need digital box for each TV in the very near future. They are kind enough to provide the first two free, but I don't want them nor do I want to rent the additional four boxes.

I have discovered that my TiVo will output both the HDMI signal and composite video at the same time (same channel on both TVs, of course). I assume that it will output HDMI and component or HDMI, component, and composite at the same time.

This got me thinking. How cool would it be to hook up each TiVo to each TV in the house? All of my TVs have at least two inputs, some with composite, all with component and coax. My household never watches more than two TVs at a time, so having to watch the same programming as someone else would never be a factor.

My question is this: How can I distribute the output of each TiVo to each TV? I have three floors so wireless would be best but I will try to wire it all if necessary. We use (occasionally) the Peanut app on our iPhones so controlling the TiVo's would not be a factor.

I've been surfing and searching for solutions for this for the past month but am unable to find a solution. The x10 looked interesting, but the reviews rate it as horrible. I suppose I could use some sort of amplified splitter and run RCA plugs all over the house, but that doesn't seem to be too efficient. I've even wondered about the Slingbox but that seems more geared for internet viewing/streaming.

Anyway, what are your thoughts?

Thanks in advance!

Lou


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

I think this might work if you don't mind SD, you could use two RF modulators to mirror the output of your two Tivos. You could set the modulator on one tivo to channel 3 and the other to channel 4. Attach the composite output from the Tivo to the modulator, then attach a coax splitter to your wall outlet and connect the RF output of the modulator to one of the connectors on the splitter. The other connector on the the splitter would feed the cable signal to your existing Tivo. I think this would distribute the signal from the two Tivos on analog channels 3 and 4 to every TV in your house. You could then tune your other TVs to channel 3 or channel 4 and control your Tivos with your iphone.


----------



## lsitter (Dec 13, 2008)

That is a fascinating idea to me. You don't think the coax would have to be isolated from the incoming digital signal for the TiVo? Currently, there are channels on both 3 and 4 via cable. Do you think that would interfere? Any idea on pic quality? I dont require HD, but definitely don't want snow.


----------



## lsitter (Dec 13, 2008)

Well, I'm not sure why, but that did not work. I used the Radio Shack RF modulator. 

If I split the signal directly to another tv (where the coax goes into the tv not connected to the tivo) it works on that tv only but does not send to the other tvs connected to the coax throughout the house.

If I split the coax signal behind the TiVo, it doesn't send the signal to ANY of the other tvs. 

Maybe, part of the problem is that I have "home runs" from where the cable enters my house direct to each of my tivos. As I recall, the rest of the cable outlets are all connected together. 

Any other ideas?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Tivos beyond the Series 2 do NOT OUTPUT anything on coax.


----------



## TeaVeeJunkie198 (Dec 21, 2007)

Hi Lou/lsitter

if you can view Tivo through rca/composite, then here is what you could do. go to aitech.com, check out their 'wireless cable tv'.

There's two boxes, a transmitter, and a receiver. The Tivo composite would plug into the transmitter, and it comes with an IR extender you plug into the transmitter and position in front of the IR of the Tivo.

The other box you plug in to your other TV, composite connection as well. This doesn't create a new Tivo obviously, you simply share the Tivo; when someone changes the channel sitting in front of TV#1 w/Tivo, TV#2 w/receiver sees the channel change, and visa versa.

On their site you can also order additional receivers, so you could share that Tivo with additional TVs as well. This way you could have Tivo on all the TVs, and not have to rent additional cable boxes. Of course you won't get HD through composite though, but if you can live with standard resolution, it's worth it. Since you have three floors, obviously itd be best to have the transmitter on the 2nd floor.

I personally bought one of these to have basic cable in my garage (no need to run cables). The transmitter also has a TV Tuner, so I just ran a coax directly into the transmitter. But the IR extender/composite design is intended for cable boxes/dvrs etc.

hope that helps


----------



## TeaVeeJunkie198 (Dec 21, 2007)

a second possible option, if you don't mind running wires, is to get a composite distribution amplifier (ex 'AT-AV18' splits one tivo composite source to eight displays), run those composite cables all through the house to each tv, you'd also need an IR receiver at each TV, run IR cables as well to the Tivo, w/IR emitters to control the Tivo, and either you'd need to carry the Tivo remote around the house to each TV or buy more tivo remotes.


----------



## skaggs (Feb 13, 2003)

I have one TiVo HD unit supplying audio & video to two HDTV's. One HDTV is in the master bedroom (where the TiVo HD is actually located) and the other in the master bath.

I installed a 1X2 PRO Series Powered HDMI Splitter from Monoprice ($51.75) where an HDMI cable exiting the TiVo HD goes to the input of the splitter.

















There are two HDMI outputs from the splitter, one HDMI cable goes to the HDTV in the bedroom. The other HDMI cable is routed through the wall, up into the attic, and down the wall in the master bath where the other HDTV is located. I purchased a heavy gauge, long HDMI cable from Monoprice, too.

When in the bathroom, I use my ipod Touch with the http://itunes.apple.com/app/remotet/id301387964?mt=8]RemoteT[/url.


----------



## buccobruce (Aug 25, 2007)

One solution which I have used is the brite-view air synchd. it is a wireless hdmi transmitter. not all that cheap, but it will also transfer infrared signals back so that you can control the tivo, even when you are not in the room. I use it on my tv on the deck, and it has worked great.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

buccobruce said:


> One solution which I have used is the brite-view air synchd. it is a wireless hdmi transmitter. not all that cheap, but it will also transfer infrared signals back so that you can control the tivo, even when you are not in the room. I use it on my tv on the deck, and it has worked great.


This sounds interesting. I've been trying to come up with a way for my wife to watch her TiVo (which is on our bedroom TV) on her kitchen TV (small HD TV). The kitchen TV has an antenna feed, but I can't run any other wires to it.

On the Air SyncHD: You hook up the transmitting end to the TiVo, the receiving end to the kitchen TV, and it sends an HD signal? Sounds perfect!

How would you control the TiVo from the kitchen? They are about 50 feet apart, one upstairs and the other down.


----------



## buccobruce (Aug 25, 2007)

there is an ir receiver at the remote tv's location and an ir transmitter at the base tivo. very similiar to the original tivo set up for cable boxes. it is actually an wireless hdmi transmitter.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Thanks. How well does it work for you? I may get one of these.:up:


----------



## Jayboy3 (Jan 2, 2010)

If you are trying to utilize your existing coax that is run throughout the house, buy one of those powered converters that goes from RCA to coax at each Tivo. 

Then you can use "Diplexers" to make two signals travel on the same coax. (there's a matching diplexer at each end of the run). 

You'll just have to figure out how the actual coax runs get from the Tivos to the TV's, but you should be able to hook up two inputs at each TV, one from the coax with Tivo 1's signal, one from the coax with Tivo 2's signal.

If you can run the HDMI, a previous poster has already discussed the powered HDMI splitter idea.

I have two HD Tivos running 5 TV's in my house. It's done with a combination of things (using both outputs, using an RCA to coax converter, using an HDMI switch).


----------



## jsjurek (Nov 4, 2005)

I just cannot seem to find any answer to this question other than that HDCP issues will NOT let me do what I want... but given Jayboy 3's comment about having 2 Tivo's running 5 TV's... I thought I would post this question to see if anybody knows of a solution:

I have only 2 HDTV's. What I want to do is use a Comcast DVR box AND a Tivo Premiere box both located in the "family room" interchangeably on 2 TV's (one in family room, one in basement). I want to watch HD on both TV's, and I have HDMI access and Component Video Access at both TV's. Running wires and repeating the IR signals is NOT a problem for me.

I don't think the powered HDMI splitter will work because my understanding is that HDCP issues will prohibit one TV watching the Tivo while another TV watches the Comcast DVR box.

Basically, I was hoping for the flexibility to (a) sometimes watch Tivo in HD on upstairs TV while simultaneously watching Comcast DVR in basement TV in HD, and (b) sometimes watch Tivo in HD on basement TV while simultaneously watching Comcast DVR on family room TV in HD.

Specifically focusing on the Tivo Premiere: running HDMI to one TV and component video / TOSLINK digital audio to the other TV will not work because the component video will be prohibited when the TV with the HDMI connection is tuned to a different input than the Tivo. In essence, the same problem as that which exists with the powered HDMI splitter.

I do have a Denon AVR which has HDMI switching (4 HDMI inputs, one HDMI output), but I believe the same HDCP issues will still arise in my proposed setup.

Anybody have any solutions, or am I SOL? I don't want to constantly be plugging and unplugging HDMI wires to get around the HDCP problems... is there a product that will act as a power cutoff when my TV switches inputs thus making the Tivo "think" that the TV has been powered off? I think this gets around the HDCP issues but I don't know how to make it happen.


----------



## LI-SVT (Sep 28, 2006)

Look for a product called BOCS. Its a 3 channel RF modulator and an RF remote. I have one and it works very well.


----------



## jsjurek (Nov 4, 2005)

LI-SVT said:


> Look for a product called BOCS. Its a 3 channel RF modulator and an RF remote. I have one and it works very well.


Thanks I will research it (not a whole lot of info on their website). Does it do HD?


----------



## jsjurek (Nov 4, 2005)

Sorry for the double-reply:

1. the BOCS website does have some good info, but their HD module is not yet released. No ETA... something to keep in mind in the future, but I can't wait that long.

2. For now, I'm going to try this:
http://www.ambery.com/3hdcovidiaud.html

If I go "component only", my understanding is that there is no HDCP issues, as that is an HDMI-only thing. The picture quality not as good as true HD, but better than anything else I can come up with. I realize I will have to run audio separately.

Penny for anyone's thoughts / other potential solutions? I am still thinking I might buy the Monoprice powered HDMI 1X2 splitter and at least "try" to see if it might work for my situation. If not, I am sure I could find some use for that someday! Thanks


----------



## buccobruce (Aug 25, 2007)

astrohip, sorry for the delayed response. i have one and it works very well. it does exactly what is advertised. i have not had any problems with it. it is hooked up to a tv on my deck which originally only had a coax going to it.

buccobruce


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Great to hear. The one I ordered from Amazon showed up about 3-4 hours ago.

I'll hook it up tomorrow!:up:


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

astrohip said:


> Great to hear. The one I ordered from Amazon showed up about 3-4 hours ago.
> 
> I'll hook it up tomorrow!:up:


How's it working for you, astrohip? I'm intrigued.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Fofer said:


> How's it working for you, astrohip? I'm intrigued.


I didn't realize I hadn't updated. Thanks for the poke.

It didn't. Work, that is. I never managed to get it to connect. Not at all. Spent 3-4 hours diddling with it, moving it around, trying to help it work. Nada. It was about 25 feet away from the originating TV, and one floor down. Didn't seem like the distance should be a problem, but I guess it was. I sent it back. 

I rec'd an email from the manuf; they said maybe it was a bad unit and they'd be happy to exchange it. But by then it was already repacked and waiting for UPS to pick up. And if I just happened to get a defective unit, too bad. Don't like those odds.

I really wanted this to work. I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

If the 2nd unit was defective too, they wouldn't let you return that one? That sounds... shady.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Fofer said:


> If the 2nd unit was defective too, they wouldn't let you return that one? That sounds... shady.


No no no. I scrambled my words. I had already arranged for the return to Amazon, when the manuf suggested maybe it was defective, and I should exchange it with them (returns go to Amazon, exchanges direct to the manuf).

But I didn't want to mess with it, as it was already reboxed and UPS called.

The manuf was completely above-board. I just didn't want to mess with an exchange.


----------

